# Looking for a job in Greece!



## mikepyt87 (Dec 15, 2012)

Hello,
My name is Michael. I am writing from Detroit, MI. Although Greece may have it bad, Detroit is a wreck. Both spiritually and culturally... I need out! I recently have discovered about this guy that travels abroad and gets odd and end jobs, saves up and moves somewhere else. Now i am 25 and have no college degree and the only work experience i have is in epoxy and grinding and polishing concrete. All i am looking for is a nice simple job that will introduce me to meet some interesting people and allow me to save and move to explore the rest of what the world has to offer. I have put many years into thinking about this before even joining this site and making a post like this. This is the first step


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi Mikey.

Welcome to the forum.. ohh to be young and adventurous

Have you never thought of taking off around the USA for a year and working at odd jobs.. 
You will need visas to come and work in Europe regardless of them being casual labour plus the whole of Europe is in crisis not just the odd town. 

good luck

Maiden


----------



## spyros_best_plumber (Sep 6, 2012)

mikepyt87 said:


> Hello,
> My name is Michael. I am writing from Detroit, MI. Although Greece may have it bad, Detroit is a wreck. Both spiritually and culturally... I need out! I recently have discovered about this guy that travels abroad and gets odd and end jobs, saves up and moves somewhere else. Now i am 25 and have no college degree and the only work experience i have is in epoxy and grinding and polishing concrete. All i am looking for is a nice simple job that will introduce me to meet some interesting people and allow me to save and move to explore the rest of what the world has to offer. I have put many years into thinking about this before even joining this site and making a post like this. This is the first step


keep in mind that finding a job in Greece nowadays might be harder than you think.Unemployment rates are too high and to tell you the truth I am strungling myself to overcome the cost of life here eventhough I am native ,skilled and experienced.


----------



## KefiClaire (Jan 9, 2013)

I think like anything it depends on what you do and how in demand your skills are. We're looking to moving to Greece and my husband is at present semi-retired and intends to fully retire there. I am much younger and have many years experience as a chef and would also consider waitressing. I think there is a need for English speaking people for seasonal work in bars and restaurants and my Greek friends there believe I won't have too much of a problem finding some work.


----------



## KefiClaire (Jan 9, 2013)

Also, am I right in thinking that EU citizens can now work without a permit providing they are legally registered.


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

KefiClaire said:


> Also, am I right in thinking that EU citizens can now work without a permit providing they are legally registered.


Yes, I think so. This is the case in Cyprus anyhow.


----------



## realtymatching (Jan 19, 2013)

Why don't you consider coming to Dubai or elsewhere in the Middle East. This is the only place besides the BRIC countries that is growing...no booming...so you surely won't find it very difficult to find some decent work


----------



## KefiClaire (Jan 9, 2013)

Greece would be the only place I would consider moving to...I'm sure there are other places that are lovely and easier to move to, but it's in my heart!!!


----------



## Ad Rem (Apr 12, 2013)

KefiClaire said:


> Greece would be the only place I would consider moving to...I'm sure there are other places that are lovely and easier to move to, but it's in my heart!!!


It will be very easy for u to find a job in any touristic place in Greece - especially islands. There is a huge demand on english speaking waitress.


----------

